# What is this?



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Stonecrop?


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

Sedum. And the honey bees just love it in the fall.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you  Thats what I thought but when she called it by something else it made me doubt myself. I plan on getting clippings to root for my own yard. How is the best way to do that this time of year? Should I use a rooting hormone and keep them in the garage over the winter?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't know about Sedum, but you generally have better success taking cuttings in the spring.

Apart from that, rooting hormone sold at most hydroponic shops (or sometimes Lowes/Home Depot carries it) will work. Cut at a 45 degree angle, trim some leaves, no light for 48 hours, then soft light for 2-3 weeks with high humidity and they should do just fine.


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

Stonecrop is one of the easier sedums to propagate. I got several plants from Lowe's earlier this year, broke off a bunch of leaved-out stems and kept them in moist potting soil (no rooting powder applied) .... now the side garden is generously supplied. And, as pointed out, the bees love this plant!


----------



## criscojohn (Sep 11, 2010)

To my eye, the color looks like "Autumn Joy" sedum. I've always thought the lighter pink flowers were Stonecrop. Semantics, I know, but might make it easier to find at Lowe's and Home Depot this time of year. Agreed, the bees love it and it's very easy to propagate'


----------



## markmaster (Jan 21, 2010)

criscojohn said:


> To my eye, the color looks like "Autumn Joy" sedum. I've always thought the lighter pink flowers were Stonecrop. Semantics, I know, but might make it easier to find at Lowe's and Home Depot this time of year. Agreed, the bees love it and it's very easy to propagate'


You're probably right -- my plants are not this dark-colored (although they are a little darker than what I think of as "pink"). I remember just being happy that the folks at Lowe's had knocked the plants down to a buck each!


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I plan on lining the back yard fence and the house with this stuff next spring  I cant wait to watch the bees go crazy! Still wish I could keep my own bees...


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

My family always had this plant(Sedum) and still does. But they always call it "frog's belly". If you take a leaf and rub it between your fingers, to loosen
the outside membrane, you can blow into it and it will expand like a frog's
belly.The things kids did for entertainment! To start a new plant, just take a piece of root and stem, now or in spring and will start growing very easy.
I ran a garden center for 25 years and always had some potted up ready to go.


----------



## Claudia80 (Aug 19, 2010)

I got my sedum today  I have it in a bucket for now until I decide if I want to line the privacy fence with it or put it in a box garden with purple cone flowers. A few of the stems broke in transport so I stuck them in damp soil and put them in the garage, im hoping they root.


----------



## beth14kk9 (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd say "Autumn Joy" Sedum also.


----------

